
How Nintendo Made VR Work–Without Those Dorky Helmets - sizzle
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-nintendo-made-vr-workwithout-those-dorky-helmets-11555010466
======
crooked-v
It's still a dorky helmet, just less convenient because it's not actually
attached to your face.

~~~
downrightmike
Especially when you first get into VR, your arms get tired, and the periscope
stance can't be good for much playtime.

